# Monsters on the Ohio Tourney



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Good Luck and safe travels to the OGF gang that are all headed to Owensboro Ky for the nations largest Catfish tourney!
Myself, Catfish_Chaser, VBowler, Doc, Backupbait, Rob and Whodnati that I know for sure, Over 150 boats preregistered already and as always is a great tourney with many nice fish taken every year. Hopefully the OGF gang will all do well!

Salmonid


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm so excited! We spent probably 1.5 hours just scouting the waters. Marked lots of fish hopefully they aren't all sore mouthed tomorrow. Good Luck OGF'ers!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Good luck guys!


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Good luck guys! Look forward to the report and pics.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Good luck and good fishing!!!!


----------



## walleyejigger (Sep 29, 2009)

good luck to all of you


----------

